# Led Exterior Lights



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just wanted to show some pics from the outside LED's.

I replaced all the outside lights with LED's except the scare lights,hitch light, and the awning light.

The taillights I got at Cabela's







in the boat dept.

The clearance and markers came from a company on Ebay.

More pics in Gallery under Mods.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

And what are the advantages? Are they brighter?

I just looked at the pics in the gallery. Nice job. You must have just washed and waxed the Outback because it looks great. Did you? Might I suggest you blur out your license number. It can't hoit.

Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They are definitley brighter....you can see on the new tractor trailers that use them.

Also quicker, not that it makes much of a difference.

The main reason I converted was because of the length of time that they last. The LED's will outlive the life of trailer.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Steve
Can't wait to check them out at Applachain
Still haven't gotten a chance to pick2 up yet

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks great Steve









Are they easy to wire up just like the stockers?

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Looks great Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all use the existing wiring....just wire nut them like the originals.

The markers and clearance lights even use the exact same screw holes as the originals.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work....the install looks professionally done.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks awesome.

If you find a awning light replacement, I will be interested. Big advantage while dry camping.

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> Look awesome.
> 
> If you find a awning light replacement, I will be interested. Big advantage while dry camping.
> 
> ...


They do make LED replacement bulbs.....not sure if it would be enough light coming through the amber lense though.









Maybe get the amber LED replacement and a clear lense???

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod, Steve!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I was shopping at the local auto parts store and found 12v led bulbs. The are to replace the brake and single bulb of a trailer or car. The bulb contains 9 diodes. The cost was $9/bulb. The mod will be simple. Remove bulb and put new one in









I think I will try one and let you know how it works.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> I was shopping at the local auto parts store and found 12v led bulbs. The are to replace the brake and single bulb of a trailer or car. The bulb contains 9 diodes. The cost was $9/bulb. The mod will be simple. Remove bulb and put new one in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool Thor
May just have to check out our local Auto store









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

These are the bulbs that I found at an automotive supplier. They were on sale for $4.99 so I thought I would give them a try.










Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> These are the bulbs that I found at an automotive supplier. They were on sale for $4.99 so I thought I would give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at them also, but the only thing that concerned me was that LED's are more directional than conventional bulbs, and the brightest point is at the end.

Now, those bulbs are installed, basically sideways.

I am interested to see if there is much light transmission that way.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Thor I'll have to look into them and see









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

That is a really good point. I will have to do a comparison left to right. I will post the results

Thor


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

They do make replacement bulbs for most auto applications. Not only the 100,000 hour life span, but the reduced current draw is also a plus. One problem with replacing turn signal bulbs is the lack of a current draw doesn't provide enough load for the flasher to function. I do think keeping the TV incandescent lights would solve this, or an in-line load resistor would be needed. Some LEDs have inverted cones and some are made to give omni directional lighting. Check out the link below. It gives best uses for the different designs and a cross-reference link.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/led_prods.htm

Vince


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Tiger02,

Nice find. I'm going to order several bulbs and try them. The prices aren't bad.

C-Mac


----------

